# Delonghi ESAM3200S vs Gaggia Classic+grinder



## Marinko (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,

i need help with making decision on purchase of my first espresso maker. I love coffee but have no experience using espresso maker. With my budget of +/- £300 I was thinking about getting a brand new Delonghi ESAM3200S for £269.88 or a reconditioned Gaggia Classic with 1yr warranty (£199) plus either KitchenAid Artisan Burr Grinder (£131) or Iberital MC2 grinder (£150). Is it worth stretching my budget for the Gaggia Classic + grinder taking into consideration that I have no experience in making espresso? Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd go for Classic + MC2

A good grinder is essential for a good cup of espresso and Gaggia Classic is a nice starter machine. I am using Gaggia Baby, a classic with plastic housing and no adjustable opv, and it's working fine.


----------

